# Black and white portrait photography



## KidfireX (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm simply looking to enhance my technique. Let me know your thoughts on this portrait. Thank you.


----------



## paigew (Jun 21, 2017)

looks good! Maybe a tiny bit bright


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 21, 2017)

I like it but I think if the background was not half bright half dark it would be even better.  Especially because things around his ear look kinda weird.


----------



## KidfireX (Jun 21, 2017)

I appreciate the feedback. I was personally inspired by the contrast between the opposite corners of the screen. Thanks again guys! Keep it coming.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 21, 2017)

I think it's pretty darn good. I've got nothing


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 22, 2017)

KidfireX said:


> I'm simply looking to enhance my technique. Let me know your thoughts on this portrait. Thank you.



I think it's a really good start and an interesting portrait, but IMO you've to watch 2 things. The skin of this person looks very bright/washed out (forehead) and his left eye came out too dark. You need a little reflector (or just give a model some piece of -news-paper to hold in front of his/her face) to function as a fill-in on location and so, avoid those dark eye sockets.
Secondly you need to practize things like B&W conversion, in this picture use the "curves" to darken (parts of) the skin, sometimes not more than a little correction is needed.

I did a quick edit working with your uploaded jpeg, duplicated the persons right eye (with the nice, little reflection) to the left side (so you're now looking at twice his right eye!!) and next I darkened this persons skin - mainly forehead - and finally (but, this is absolutely my personal taste) I made the background darker, plus I included a very light, brown coloured transparant layer, because I think it suits the face of this person better in combination with the rather limited depth of field.

Success!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2017)

The main issue I see is that the over-bright portion of the background is pulling the viewer's eye away from the subject's face.  He's got a great look, but I don't think this exposure & background served him as well as something different would.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> The main issue I see is that the over-bright portion of the background is pulling the viewer's eye away from the subject's face.



Exactly!!


----------



## KidfireX (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks guys! You're absolutely right about the bright corner.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 22, 2017)

Didn't know that Uncle Ted (Nugent) had a twin.

I agree with the statements above, but this is for sure headed in the right direction.


----------

